# Happy dad but unhappy at Decathlon



## shouldbeinbed (30 May 2013)

It's taken me 13 years but I've finally persuaded my youngest that cycling isn't such a bad thing after all. We went in to our local decathlon, bike and good service before, to look for middle ones birthday bike and ended up buying one for each of them.

Unfortunately the set up on both leaves a lot to be desired. Boys bike brakes squeal like a trapped banshee - so much for toeing them in. Girls bike is far worse, one of the V brake mounts is cross threaded so they just left the retaining bolt off completely!!!! Good job she's new to this cycling lark and hadn't taken the bike out bombing down the local hills as soon as she got hold of it. 

It'll be going back first thing later today for a new bike, they can then fettle the crossed threads at their leisure.


----------



## Globalti (30 May 2013)

That's disappointing. You should get good service from the shop, they seem to employ intelligent staff who they train well.


----------



## shouldbeinbed (30 May 2013)

yes, the guy I spoke to this morning appeared as shocked as I was at it. The bike was replaced for a new one with no question or quibble.


----------



## JJ. (10 Jun 2013)

I'm glad that they sorted it for you, I had my new bike from Decathlon (Giltbrook). I had a concern regarding my rear gears but they rectified it without hesitation (adjustment) as soon as I returned with the bike, Nothing was too much trouble as they checked the entire bike once more.


----------



## josconforto (10 Jul 2013)

Good for you !


----------



## Frood42 (10 Jul 2013)

Sounds like they do have staff who know who to retain customers after an initial purchase, a happy customer is a customer for life. I really dislike stores where after the initial big spend they couldn't give a crap.

In other words:
Glad they replaced with no issues.


----------



## Primal Scream (18 Jul 2013)

I have bought two Triban 5's with excellent pre and after sales service on both occassions, my son bougth a T3 with the same results

Good value as well


----------



## shouldbeinbed (18 Jul 2013)

A quick update since the thread has revived. both bikes giving good service and enjoying the warm weather. I agree with the above, even with this blip in set up, good value bikes and far more good than bad with Decathlon generally.


----------



## Black Sheep (19 Aug 2013)

with things like this, yes the problem shouldn't exist, but it's how the issue is handled and resolved


----------



## Maz (20 Aug 2013)

shouldbeinbed said:


> We went in to our local decathlon, bike and good service before, to look for middle ones birthday bike and ended up buying one for each of them.


 Aah, that's nice. I bet they were well chuffed!


----------

